# Who has actually read the Bible?



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm liking the interesting topics so...here's another one! ^^
How many people have actually read the Bible? (Both Testament's, cause let's be honest the old testament was the foundation of Christianity and you should follow it if you're a Christian.) Anybody on the forums who has read it? Let us know. + Comment your opinions on it below. ***Sidenote*** Please do not bash religions and keep it calm. Thank you. ^^


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

I like your thread topics :3

I'm 17 and only read like 10 pages from my 'childs bible' as a kid. My mother wants to do bibile study with me this summer

- - - Post Merge - - -

BIBILE

THANKS BRAIN


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 1, 2016)

HELLLLL NO LMAO THAT LONGASS BOOK

even people who claim they agree with the bible havent read that ****! i simply voted "no" though because i dont necessarily 'disagree' with the christian bible, i just dont follow it.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes and I disagree with the bible and would never follow it. I read it just to try to understand what people see in it. I treat it as a story book of very outrageous tales.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't believe in any of it, but I've read several abridged versions. I want to read the full thing though, I'd enjoy if I could get it here without Ebay or something.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> I like your thread topics :3
> 
> I'm 17 and only read like 10 pages from my 'childs bible' as a kid. My mother wants to do bibile study with me this summer
> 
> ...



Thank you, and "Bibilie" Lmao. XD


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I'm liking the interesting topics so...here's another one! ^^
> How many people have actually read the Bible? (Both Testament's, cause let's be honest the old testament was the foundation of Christianity and you should follow it if you're a Christian.) Anybody on the forums who has read it? Let us know. + Comment your opinions on it below. ***Sidenote*** Please do not bash religions and keep it calm. Thank you. ^^



are you saying when Jesus died on the cross as the ultimate sacrifice for our sins, he didn't make it so we no longer have to sacrifice sheep and goats and cows? should we still be doing that, as well as much more Levitical Law?


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry, I don't read fictional books.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2016)

I took a mandatory "Bible Studies" class this year, so I read about 80% of the Bible within a couple months. 

_Let us know. + Comment your opinions on it below._
My opinion is that the stories that made it up had good morals and stuff, but I found that a lot of the stories shared similar characteristics as other famous stories (ie.: _Narnia_, _Indiana Jones_, etc.).


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Yes and I disagree with the bible and would never follow it. I read it just to try to understand what people see in it. I treat it as a story book of very outrageous tales.



Me too! I think its an incredibly creative book, however it is really homophobic, racist and it literally states that you should marry the man who rapes you...what is wrong with person who wrote it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> Sorry, I don't read fictional books.



Lol, I'm amusing you're an atheist/agnostic e.t.c...If so join the club...XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



BingoTheElf said:


> are you saying when Jesus died on the cross as the ultimate sacrifice for our sins, he didn't make it so we no longer have to sacrifice sheep and goats and cows? should we still be doing that, as well as much more Levitical Law?



What?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I took a mandatory "Bible Studies" class this year, so I read about 80% of the Bible within a couple months.
> 
> _Let us know. + Comment your opinions on it below._
> My opinion is that the stories that made it up had good morals and stuff, but I found that a lot of the stories shared similar characteristics as other famous stories (ie.: _Narnia_, _Indiana Jones_, etc.).



a lot of those stories are inspired from the Bible, in particular Chronicles of Narnia was written by C.S. Lewis who was a Christian, Indiana Jones borrows ark of the covenant, etc

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Me too! I think its an incredibly creative book, however it is really homophobic, racist and it literally states that you should marry the man who rapes you...what is wrong with person who wrote it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



if you're here to very mildly bash Christianity because Christians don't follow Levitical Law, you are in the wrong place. you need to learn about the Bible before making stupid comments like that


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2016)

I find it funny that most religious people follow a religion and haven't actually read the bible. How can you follow a religion you know nothing about? 

Anyway, I do not believe in the bible. My ex read me several passages and they are so insanely silly I can't take it seriously.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Sorry, I don't read fictional books.



you've never read Harry Potter???


----------



## Llust (Jun 1, 2016)

i bought one and tried reading it when i was a kid. couldnt even get through the first page. even if i tried reading it now, i still probably wouldn't get as far as i did before


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2016)

I went to a church school, so I had no choice.


I think it's got some badass stuff in there that would make cool movies and stuff (which to be fair, many concepts have already 'inspired' many movies etc already), but as a whole it's as 'real' as Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.

Bill and Ted also teach to "be excellent to each other", which is basically most religions in a nutshell.

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure > the bible


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm not religious at all but I find religion an interesting subject, and yes, despite not "believing it" I read it through choice.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 1, 2016)

I read the new testament and a bit of the old one when I was younger in school and I found it funny and full of contradiction, but it's interesting, there are points that probably don't make sense now but had a reason in ancient times, like why divorce and re-marriage were not allowed.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 1, 2016)

we have to read it in school most of the time, so yea I've probably read it all. 
unlike many idiots, I know not to take everything in the bible literally and to always check the footnotes to make sure I understand what I've just read, and realize many of the things in the bible do not apply to today and were only in there for hygienic reasons 

as for the ""silly"" stories, well maybe it's not in your culture to tell interesting and embellished stories like that so don't be an ass about it because for some people, it's normal. the bible was never written by Americans in the 21st century so remember that.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2016)

Wouldn't waste my time with it. I do have to say that I can appreciate it as a story, however.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 1, 2016)

The story of the father and his two daughters fleeing Sodome was a bit hardcore.


----------



## Peter (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope, I've never read it.
I don't plan to either, not because I disagree it like your poll option said, just because I don't wish to follow a religion - but each to their own.


----------



## pocky (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm not Christian but a while ago I started reading it because I was interested in learning more about religion. Didn't get too far. It's an old book so it was written in a way that was way too boring for me.


----------



## f11 (Jun 1, 2016)

i dont read long books.


----------



## Hatori (Jun 1, 2016)

No I have not and do not plan to


----------



## Locket (Jun 1, 2016)

to be honest, its long, hard to read, and the words are tiny.

But then again I am an Atheist.


----------



## jiny (Jun 1, 2016)

i have never read it.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 1, 2016)

Nah, I'm not religious and so never felt the need to, plus, all English versions of the were horrifically mistranslated so there would be no point.

Like a lot of people think that the Bible is super duper homophobic but if you look into the original text there are times where it seems like the Bible explicitly approves of gay relationships?? IDK you can read about it here if you find it interesting although it's not rly necessary: http://hoperemains.webs.com/ (just a quick warning that it covers some kind of intense/heavy themes since a lot of the themes in the Bible were.... pretty intense and heavy, just like. giving fair warning)


----------



## dierefuji (Jun 1, 2016)

im not religious but i plan to read it because of its cultural significance and moral exposition


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 1, 2016)

i've tried does that count?


i've only got past geniuses then i got confused...


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jun 1, 2016)

The kids action one with the cartoons yes


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

I've read parts of an actual bible, but never the whole one. I've read my 500-or so page children's bible with 30 words per page at max a few times though

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's sad seeing more and more non-religious people..


----------



## piichinu (Jun 1, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> it's sad seeing more and more non-religious people..



honestly this isnt sad at all, whats sad is the increasing number in more and more non-religious _condescending_ people lmao


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow, so many atheists.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, but not the whole thing. It's so long.


----------



## ams (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes I've read quite a bit of it! I actually identified as Christian as a kid but reading the bible definitely changed my mind. I really urge everyone who is Christian to actually sit down and read it for themselves. It's nothing like what they teach you in Sunday school


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2016)

ams said:


> Yes I've read quite a bit of it! I actually identified as Christian as a kid but reading the bible definitely changed my mind. I really urge everyone who is Christian to actually sit down and read it for themselves. It's nothing like what they teach you in Sunday school



I actually find it interesting to read. I don't know why.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm a Christian, but I haven't read the whole thing lol
I've read several parts of it, though


----------



## Aniko (Jun 2, 2016)

Do you think we have all the same bible?


----------



## riummi (Jun 2, 2016)

we were required to read it in my school's bible class - I've only read and studied a few chapters. I don't really like it though...


----------



## Aniko (Jun 2, 2016)

Buttonsy said:


> Nah, I'm not religious and so never felt the need to, plus, all English versions of the were horrifically mistranslated so there would be no point.
> 
> Like a lot of people think that the Bible is super duper homophobic but if you look into the original text there are times where it seems like the Bible explicitly approves of gay relationships?? IDK you can read about it here if you find it interesting although it's not rly necessary: http://hoperemains.webs.com/ (just a quick warning that it covers some kind of intense/heavy themes since a lot of the themes in the Bible were.... pretty intense and heavy, just like. giving fair warning)



Paul said homophobic things, but it's also the only one who never met Jesus, well he said he did see some apparitions of him but I'm not sure the others believe him that much (there are interesting stories about him). Paul was more of an opportunist and I think he has no place in the Bible but that's just my opinion. Also the old testament had laws against homosexual acts but Jesus never said anything about it. Anyway the old testament was more Jewish laws of that  times no?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, I have read the bible. Not the whole thing, but many of the books. And I have to disagree with your (Whiteflamingo) statement that Christianity is based on the Old Testament. I believe that really the basis of Christianity is in the Gospels which are in the New Testament. The New Testament is what sets the Bible apart from the Torah for instance. I tend to think of the Old Testament as providing context for and preparing us for the Gospels. And what happens in the New Testament (Jesus dying for our sins) makes it so that we don't have to follow much of the Old Testament laws like not eating shellfish and pork and stuff. The thinking is the Old Testament laws were part of covenants God made with men such as Noah and Moses, but when Christ died for us a new covenant was made by his blood that replaced the earlier covenants. Anyways, that's just my stance on it. Thanks for reading, this has been Christian Theology with Bethany..thank you and goodnight. (lol )


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 2, 2016)

I have been Reading the bible. Its such a huge book so I'm not finished with it. I believe in the book as truth. And to all those who disagree with my beliefs tha its fine. I hate and judge Nobody. Its not my job to do so.  I'm just going to tell you up front to not to respond to me negativity because you are just going to be wasting your energy for I will not respond to negativity.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 2, 2016)

I've read a children's bible does that count


----------



## enchilada (Jun 2, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I've read a children's bible does that count



i mean yeah but you should get your own bible, i think they give them out free at church. would save you the trouble of having to borrow that kid's bible everytime you want to read it.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 2, 2016)

No, I've never read the Bible and I don't plan to. I'm honestly sort of on the fence about my opinion of religion. I can respect people that keep religion to themselves and there are people out there that are genuinely better/happier of a person because they found religion, but at the same time I know that as long as religion exists that there will always be extremists that discriminate and harm other people who don't follow their beliefs; all because of something that may or may not even be real.

People that act condescending or pitiful towards people that haven't found religion raises a big red flag for me to never associate with that particular person. I've lived with someone who felt superior because of their religion and would preach/force their beliefs onto my family constantly and she was just absolute scum.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not a christian but I have read parts of the bible. I owned a children's bible when I was a kid (my family is kind of christian I guess) and I read the stories from it. I know a lot of stories from the bible, but I'm not christian and I don't follow the bible. I haven't read all of it either.... so I don't really know what to vote in the poll haha ;w;


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2016)

I've read _enough_ of it. I've read enough of it to know that it isn't anything special, and should have been left back in its own time.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 2, 2016)

No haha o: Though we did read the Book of Job for English, I don't think that's counted heh.
I've almost never had religious classes so I'm not well-versed at all with the Bible, but I'm really amazed with people who do memorize or are knowledgeable with the Bible. ^^


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2016)

Parts of it. Interested in reading it in full though, despite being of different beliefs.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 2, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I've read parts of an actual bible, but never the whole one. I've read my 500-or so page children's bible with 30 words per page at max a few times though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> it's sad seeing more and more non-religious people..



Some non-religious people may have read the Bible or other holy scriptures, too. Besides, how is it necessarily a bad thing if someone is non-religious? It's your own belief, you're entitled to it, and that's okay, provided your beliefs aren't harming anyone. Not to start a debate or anything... Since I know "discussions" of any sort on this forum tend to go out of control.

Case in point: I've read parts of the Bible from when I was younger but I'm an atheist.  I guess I was just curious to read some of the stories and learn more about it, but I know Christianity doesn't really resonate with me as a person, and neither do other religions.


----------



## himeki (Jun 2, 2016)

its just a book of fairytales lol

i think i actually made a collage from the childs bible i got in primary school


----------



## namiieco (Jun 2, 2016)

Even if I were Christian I probably wouldn't read the bible because it  would be a waste of my time.


----------



## focus (Jun 2, 2016)

i dont even know what i believe anymore tbh. but to answer your question no i haven't and i never will as i was born in a muslim family/country but idk im gradually losing faith if that makes sense


----------



## Honeybun26 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, I've read it. Do I disagree with the bible and it's teachings? Yes. However, I don't regret reading it. I feel like I can understand where people are coming from with their beliefs. It's an eye-opening experience. One thing does annoy me on this type of subject though, and it's people who disagree with the bible but have never read it. It just blows my mind that people can actually disagree with something that they have never read before. To be honest, it kind of screams immaturity when those same people criticize the bible and those that follow it, yet they have never taken the time to read it. I disagree with the bible, but I would never put down other people because of their faith. As long as they aren't harming anyone, then I see no problem with it. And it saddens me that other people hate people of other belief systems because it isn't their way of thinking. Anyways, I'm sorry for the rant. I just had to let some stuff off my chest.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 2, 2016)

My mum would read bits to me (we're atheists but my mum likes the cultural/traditional side of it) and I had to memorise some passages for my religious studies exams. But other than that not really


----------



## device (Jun 2, 2016)

focus said:


> i dont even know what i believe anymore tbh. but to answer your question no i haven't and i never will as i was born in a muslim family/country but idk im gradually losing faith if that makes sense



oh no you can't lose faith in allah otherwise you will be hung/whatever muslims do to people who are non believers anymore but anyway OT: No but I would like to read it and I don't understand why people hate on those who read it, and I'm saying this as someone who doesn't believe in religion however I don't fully disbelieve as I do think some parts of the bible are true but changed a little bit by people over time


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

i like the story version. (little kid books) c:


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 2, 2016)

I like to study religion in my spare time. After reading the bible numerous times and studying it, I'm not a huge fan of wht it tries to teach people.

But it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 2, 2016)

hahaha no. There are indeed some good christian teachings but the bible has been rewritten so many times by so many different people, each changing little things to better suit their beliefs. So if I ever did read it, I would take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2016)

No. God didn't give us life just to waste it on reading a book the whole time.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)

I only read picture books.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 2, 2016)

I've never really read much of the bible, if any at all.  When I was a lot younger I think I flipped through the pages of the bible and just skimmed most of it, and I've heard chunks of the bible orally when my parents would drag me to church, but I haven't actually read any good portions of it.  From what I do know about it though, the 10 commandments do seem like good rules to follow, but a lot of the deeper 'teachings' of the bible I strongly disagree with.  God might have made this world... or he might not have.  All I can say is, if you have time and aren't Christian and haven't read it yet, it seems like an interesting book to read.


----------



## boujee (Jun 2, 2016)

I recently just got in the book of Mattew in the New Testament. I mostly read the bible to give me a sense of hope I guess since I've been studying multiple religions, such as Judaism, Islamic, Hinduism, and currently just got into Buddhism. There's a few concepts that I like in all of them but I'm more interested in the afterlife since I fear death. They're all just for study till I end up finding peace within myself. I don't judge others for what they follow since that's their beliefs and their own relationship.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> No. God didn't give us life just to waste it on reading a book the whole time.



Jesus Christ the book isn't the size of a house you don't use your whole life reading it


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jun 2, 2016)

Kinda contradictory at some points, isn't it?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 2, 2016)

yes, all of it; as an atheist in a christian family and community, it was painful to do so

an overview of judaism-based religions (the three "major" ones and largest denominations) as i understand them


Spoiler: this took way too long to type



judaism = old testament of the bible + longass rulebook which has some rules not exactly based on the bible + savior is yet to come
- orthodox - interpretations and applications of old testament and torah laws
- non-orthodox/liberal/reform - judaism + modern times, an attempt to modernize judaism

christianity = old testament of the bible + new testament of the bible + savior has come as jesus + reincarnation will come
- catholicism - christianity + pope, rituals, and more festivals which are traced to the bible by little more than a string + jesus as a rule-setter + enforcing truth
- protestantism - christianity + jesus as high priest + extreme focus on jesus as a role model + practical truth
- eastern orthodoxy - christianity + seven ecumenical councils + jesus as a role model + personal truth (more of an inner peace)
- oriental orthodoxy - old testament/differing new testament + jesus as high priest + jesus as role model + enforcing truth + coptic, ethiopian, eritrean, syrian, malankara and armenian orthodoxies as high churches akin to pope
- anglicanism - a mix of catholicism + protestantism, i think

islam = old testament + new testament (jesus is a prophet but not savior) + qur'an (or however one spells it) + savior has come in muhammad + reincarnation will come
- sunni - muhammad is bae, all he says in concrete
- shia - sunni + muhammad's fam is bae and has significant influence and that muhammad created a hierarchy to which his cousin "ali ibn abi talib" was the heir.  this thus invalidates some of the things of the qur'an
- kharijite - "we are right; you are wrong" and "we succeeded against our enemy" (transliteration: those who succeeded)
- sufism - muhammad is bae + purify your inner self via direct contact with god
- ahmadiyya - muhammad was bae and is reincarnated in mirza ghulam ahmad, protect islam itself


sorry if it's full of generalizations, but these are just my observations.  sorry if i spelled a name wrong <3


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 2, 2016)

I have only read parts when I was younger before I abandoned the religion entirely. Still I'd like to read it sometime just to get a better understanding of it even though I won't believe any of it to be true.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2016)

I used to go to Christian day-cares and when I was younger would go to Church with my friend's families if I had spent the weekend at their homes. So I mean I haven't really read the Bible with my own two eyes, but have sure had quite a bit of it read to me. I used to really believe and follow it's teachings, I would listen to Christian radio and pray every single night. But I got over it thankfully, it's still interesting to say the least the teachings and stories there-in. I hope to someday just read it all the way through and I will someday.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

lol no im atheist also i dont read books


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

device said:


> oh no you can't lose faith in allah otherwise you will be hung/whatever muslims do to people who are non believers anymore but anyway OT: No but I would like to read it and I don't understand why people hate on those who read it, and I'm saying this as someone who doesn't believe in religion however I don't fully disbelieve as I do think some parts of the bible are true but changed a little bit by people over time



yup still a tiny bit of hope in there i've had some experiences i cant explain which make me still have faith in god but like........ i dont know what to think when i see innocent people starve to death everyday and most of which havent even had the chance to learn religion so im just.......... bruh

- - - Post Merge - - -

not gonna lie though the only time i actually read the Qur'an (like, read a whole Sura) is in school im such a bad human being gtg


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 3, 2016)

I feel the need to clear something up here. Many people are saying that they find the Bible hypocritical and contradictory. I just wanted to remind you that it was written over thousands of years. In those times, cultures changed, people lived and died, empire rose and fell, and as such the rules weren't always consistent.

That being said, I have never read the entire Bible but I want to at some point. If you're not Christian and want to get your own opinion of the Bible, my suggestion to you is to read these books in this order: John, Acts, and Romans. They truly lay the foundation on which Christianity rests and most of the old testament teachings no longer apply to us today. They aren't that long and you should be able to read the three of them in a few days.

As far as the Old Testament goes, Job and Jonah are phenomenal.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 3, 2016)

nah, i've never read it and don't plan to. i'm an atheist so there wouldn't be much point to it. plus i don't really read books anymore, and the bible is pretty long...


----------



## Fizzii (Jun 3, 2016)

As a humanist, I am completely atheist and I see no reason for me to read a book I believe to be nonsense. I have no problem if you follow it though, as long as it does not harm other because of your beliefs c:

However, my dad, also a humanist, read it out of curiosity and he was not impressed with the contents at all lmao.

As said previously, I don't care about your religion. I have many religious friends, this is just my opinion so don't hate me lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

I've read parts of it for amusement and cause we had to in school but far from the whole stuff lol. I'm an atheist so yeah I see no use for other purposes, yeah.


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

i read one chapter in the bible but i can't tell you what the name of it was. 
all i remember was the guy lost absolutely everything and it was all about him not ever saying god's name in vein or blaming him for losing his family, his home, his health, everything. 


i'm not religious but i was forced into church as a kid so i've been to church a bit in my lifetime i guess.


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Sorry, I don't read fictional books.


then what kind of books do you read? 

Biographies?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2016)

I've read Genesis, Psalms, Proverbs and Revelation completely and portions of almost all the other books.

this was quite some time ago when I was younger so i don't remember everything


----------



## Brackets (Jun 3, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> then what kind of books do you read?
> 
> Biographies?



I'm guessing... NON-fictional books?


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 3, 2016)

Brackets said:


> I'm guessing... NON-fictional books?



Most of the books are fictional


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> Most of the books are fictional



hey! its not just biographies that arent fictional. there's also dictionaries and encyclopedias and.... stuff


----------



## Stil (Jun 3, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I feel the need to clear something up here. Many people are saying that they find the Bible hypocritical and contradictory. I just wanted to remind you that it was written over thousands of years. In those times, cultures changed, people lived and died, empire rose and fell, and as such the rules weren't always consistent.
> 
> That being said, I have never read the entire Bible but I want to at some point. If you're not Christian and want to get your own opinion of the Bible, my suggestion to you is to read these books in this order: John, Acts, and Romans. They truly lay the foundation on which Christianity rests and most of the old testament teachings no longer apply to us today. They aren't that long and you should be able to read the three of them in a few days.
> 
> As far as the Old Testament goes, Job and Jonah are phenomenal.



The old testament is filled with racism and gay hating extremists.

Once you take the old testament and change it, it would technically be a new religion because you are changing the rules.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> The old testament is filled with racism and gay hating extremists.
> 
> Once you take the old testament and change it, it would technically be a new religion because you are changing the rules.



which is why there's the new testament?!?

and if you're referring to the gay sex part that's only cuz of hygiene. if ur taking about diff passages id be happy to take a look tho. i personally don't support the Old Testament but everyone always says stuff like this and im curious about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> i read one chapter in the bible but i can't tell you what the name of it was.
> all i remember was the guy lost absolutely everything and it was all about him not ever saying god's name in vein or blaming him for losing his family, his home, his health, everything.
> 
> 
> i'm not religious but i was forced into church as a kid so i've been to church a bit in my lifetime i guess.



that's job LOL


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 3, 2016)

I actually read the Bible when I was 12 as part of my confirmation, which is a standard thing to do before finishing elementary/middle School (I believe that's what it's called in the US). Even though my dad is somewhat religious, my parents never forced me into any kind of religious behaviour. Most people, especially from my generation, are either atheist or agnostic in my country, so the only reason why society here motivates younger people to take part in religious acts like communion and confirmation is so that they have a choice when they're older and are still able to be religious if they want to. 

I read some parts of it again when I was older and my opinion on it never really changed. Some parts of it are simply against human rights and I'm not going to contribute to that. I do think though that, some stories try to bring up some great norms and values but that it often gets ignored because _Ewww, religion_. Luckily, people put some of these lessons out of religious context so that more people will read them. 

I'm agnostic so I would never agree with a religion in the first place, but the fact that the bible is against quite some human rights from this century makes that I voted that I disagree with the Bible. I'm fine though with people that are religious. I think most religious people nowadays only agree with some of the statements that are made in religious books though you'll always have exceptions.

Interesting topic by the way. We need more of these quality discussion topics here.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> I actually read the Bible when I was 12 as part of my confirmation, which is a standard thing to do before finishing elementary/middle School (I believe that's what it's called in the US). Even though my dad is somewhat religious, my parents never forced me into any kind of religious behaviour. Most people, especially from my generation, are either atheist or agnostic in my country, so the only reason why society here motivates younger people to take part in religious acts like communion and confirmation is so that they have a choice when they're older and are still able to be religious if they want to.
> 
> I read some parts of it again when I was older and my opinion on it never really changed. Some parts of it are simply against human rights and I'm not going to contribute to that. I do think though that, some stories try to bring up some great norms and values but that it often gets ignored because _Ewww, religion_. Luckily, people put some of these lessons out of religious context so that more people will read them.
> 
> I'm agnostic so I would never agree with a religion in the first place, but the fact that the bible is against quite some human rights from this century makes that I voted that I disagree with the Bible. I'm fine though with people that are religious. I think most religious people nowadays only agree with some of the statements that are made in religious books though you'll always have exceptions.



mind telling me some new testament passages that go against human rights? just interested.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> The old testament is filled with racism and gay hating extremists.



You need to understand that it is also apparently against christianity to eat shrimp or something like according to the Bible. 
And if you see something in the Bible that is like "man and man," that could mean "male and male," "Male and Female" or "Female and Female" because I learned that "Man" came from translation of languages that have 0 similarities and is the short for "Human."
(That's how I learned it at least)

Some people take the Bible way to seriously, as it's not meant to be taken. Reading the Bible won't make you any less of an "atheist" and I don't understand why people are using that as an excuse to not read it. If you don't like to read then just say that. 
The Bible contains stories that can correlate to most religions anyway, and even if you aren't religious the Bible's stories are still generic and are there to show you stories of good humans, not necessarily good Christians.

This isn't directed towards you in specific Infinity, but people should stop dismissing it so quickly. 

Honestly I don't like reading the Bible because the words are too small and hurt my eyes


----------



## Stil (Jun 3, 2016)

shiida said:


> which is why there's the new testament?!?
> 
> and if you're referring to the gay sex part that's only cuz of hygiene. if ur taking about diff passages id be happy to take a look tho. i personally don't support the Old Testament but everyone always says stuff like this and im curious about it.



So check this out. 
Here are some different examples:



Spoiler:  



Many Jews and Christians will try to ignore the moral problems of slavery by saying that these slaves were actually servants or indentured servants.  Many translations of the Bible use the word “servant”, “bondservant”, or “manservant” instead of “slave” to make the Bible seem less immoral than it really is.  While many slaves may have worked as household servants, that doesn’t mean that they were not slaves who were bought, sold, and treated worse than livestock.

The following passage shows that slaves are clearly property to be bought and sold like livestock.

However, you may purchase male or female slaves from among the foreigners who live among you.  You may also purchase the children of such resident foreigners, including those who have been born in your land.  You may treat them as your property, passing them on to your children as a permanent inheritance.  You may treat your slaves like this, but the people of Israel, your relatives, must never be treated this way. (Leviticus 25:44-46 NLT)


Kill People Who Don’t Listen to Priests

Anyone arrogant enough to reject the verdict of the judge or of the priest who represents the LORD your God must be put to death.  Such evil must be purged from Israel. (Deuteronomy 17:12 NLT)

Kill Witches

You should not let a sorceress live. (Exodus 22:17 NAB)

Kill Homosexuals
“If a man lies with a male as with a women, both of them shall be put to death for their abominable deed; they have forfeited their lives.” (Leviticus 20:13 NAB)

Kill Fortunetellers

A man or a woman who acts as a medium or fortuneteller shall be put to death by stoning; they have no one but themselves to blame for their death. (Leviticus 20:27 NAB)

Death for Hitting Dad

Whoever strikes his father or mother shall be put to death. (Exodus 21:15 NAB)

Death for Cursing Parents

1) If one curses his father or mother, his lamp will go out at the coming of darkness. (Proverbs 20:20 NAB)

2) All who curse their father or mother must be put to death.  They are guilty of a capital offense. (Leviticus 20:9 NLT)

Death for Adultery

If a man commits adultery with another man’s wife, both the man and the woman must be put to death. (Leviticus 20:10 NLT)

Death for Fornication

A priest’s daughter who loses her honor by committing fornication and thereby dishonors her father also, shall be burned to death. (Leviticus 21:9 NAB)

Death to Followers of Other Religions

Whoever sacrifices to any god, except the Lord alone, shall be doomed. (Exodus 22:19 NAB)

Kill Nonbelievers

They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman. (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)

Kill False Prophets

If a man still prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall say to him, “You shall not live, because you have spoken a lie in the name of the Lord.”  When he prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall thrust him through. (Zechariah 13:3 NAB)

Kill the Entire Town if One Person Worships Another God

Suppose you hear in one of the towns the LORD your God is giving you that some worthless rabble among you have led their fellow citizens astray by encouraging them to worship foreign gods.  In such cases, you must examine the facts carefully.  If you find it is true and can prove that such a detestable act has occurred among you, you must attack that town and completely destroy all its inhabitants, as well as all the livestock.  Then you must pile all the plunder in the middle of the street and burn it.  Put the entire town to the torch as a burnt offering to the LORD your God.  That town must remain a ruin forever; it may never be rebuilt.  Keep none of the plunder that has been set apart for destruction.  Then the LORD will turn from his fierce anger and be merciful to you.  He will have compassion on you and make you a great nation, just as he solemnly promised your ancestors.  “The LORD your God will be merciful only if you obey him and keep all the commands I am giving you today, doing what is pleasing to him.” (Deuteronomy 13:13-19 NLT)

Kill Women Who Are Not Virgins On Their Wedding Night

But if this charge is true (that she wasn’t a virgin on her wedding night), and evidence of the girls virginity is not found, they shall bring the girl to the entrance of her fathers house and there her townsman shall stone her to death, because she committed a crime against Israel by her unchasteness in her father’s house.  Thus shall you purge the evil from your midst. (Deuteronomy  22:20-21 NAB)

Kill Followers of Other Religions.

1) If your own full brother, or your son or daughter, or your beloved wife, or you intimate friend, entices you secretly to serve other gods, whom you and your fathers have not known, gods of any other nations, near at hand or far away, from one end of the earth to the other: do not yield to him or listen to him, nor look with pity upon him, to spare or shield him, but kill him.  Your hand shall be the first raised to slay him; the rest of the people shall join in with you.  You shall stone him to death, because he sought to lead you astray from the Lord, your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, that place of slavery.  And all Israel, hearing of this, shall fear and never do such evil as this in your midst. (Deuteronomy 13:7-12 NAB)

2) Suppose a man or woman among you, in one of your towns that the LORD your God is giving you, has done evil in the sight of the LORD your God and has violated the covenant by serving other gods or by worshiping the sun, the moon, or any of the forces of heaven, which I have strictly forbidden.  When you hear about it, investigate the matter thoroughly. If it is true that this detestable thing has been done in Israel, then that man or woman must be taken to the gates of the town and stoned to death. (Deuteronomy 17:2-5 NLT)

Death for Blasphemy

One day a man who had an Israelite mother and an Egyptian father got into a fight with one of the Israelite men.  During the fight, this son of an Israelite woman blasphemed the LORD’s name.  So the man was brought to Moses for judgment.  His mother’s name was Shelomith. She was the daughter of Dibri of the tribe of Dan.  They put the man in custody until the LORD’s will in the matter should become clear.  Then the LORD said to Moses, “Take the blasphemer outside the camp, and tell all those who heard him to lay their hands on his head.  Then let the entire community stone him to death.  Say to the people of Israel: Those who blaspheme God will suffer the consequences of their guilt and be punished.  Anyone who blasphemes the LORD’s name must be stoned to death by the whole community of Israel.  Any Israelite or foreigner among you who blasphemes the LORD’s name will surely die. (Leviticus 24:10-16 NLT)

Kill False Prophets

1) Suppose there are prophets among you, or those who have dreams about the future, and they promise you signs or miracles,  and the predicted signs or miracles take place.  If the prophets then say, ‘Come, let us worship the gods of foreign nations,’ do not listen to them.  The LORD your God is testing you to see if you love him with all your heart and soul.  Serve only the LORD your God and fear him alone.  Obey his commands, listen to his voice, and cling to him.  The false prophets or dreamers who try to lead you astray must be put to death, for they encourage rebellion against the LORD your God, who brought you out of slavery in the land of Egypt.  Since they try to keep you from following the LORD your God, you must execute them to remove the evil from among you. (Deuteronomy 13:1-5 NLT)

2) But any prophet who claims to give a message from another god or who falsely claims to speak for me must die.’  You may wonder, ‘How will we know whether the prophecy is from the LORD or not?’  If the prophet predicts something in the LORD’s name and it does not happen, the LORD did not give the message.  That prophet has spoken on his own and need not be feared. (Deuteronomy 18:20-22 NLT)

Infidels and Gays Should Die

So God let them go ahead and do whatever shameful things their hearts desired.  As a result, they did vile and degrading things with each other’s bodies.  Instead of believing what they knew was the truth about God, they deliberately chose to believe lies.  So they worshiped the things God made but not the Creator himself, who is to be praised forever.  Amen.  That is why God abandoned them to their shameful desires.  Even the women turned against the natural way to have sex and instead indulged in sex with each other.  And the men, instead of having normal sexual relationships with women, burned with lust for each other.  Men did shameful things with other men and, as a result, suffered within themselves the penalty they so richly deserved.  When they refused to acknowledge God, he abandoned them to their evil minds and let them do things that should never be done.  Their lives became full of every kind of wickedness, sin, greed, hate, envy, murder, fighting, deception, malicious behavior, and gossip.  They are backstabbers, haters of God, insolent, proud, and boastful.  They are forever inventing new ways of sinning and are disobedient to their parents.  They refuse to understand, break their promises, and are heartless and unforgiving.  They are fully aware of God’s death penalty for those who do these things, yet they go right ahead and do them anyway.  And, worse yet, they encourage others to do them, too. (Romans 1:24-32 NLT)

Kill Anyone who Approaches the Tabernacle

For the LORD had said to Moses, ‘Exempt the tribe of Levi from the census; do not include them when you count the rest of the Israelites.  You must put the Levites in charge of the Tabernacle of the Covenant, along with its furnishings and equipment.  They must carry the Tabernacle and its equipment as you travel, and they must care for it and camp around it.  Whenever the Tabernacle is moved, the Levites will take it down and set it up again.  Anyone else who goes too near the Tabernacle will be executed.’ (Numbers 1:48-51 NLT)

Kill People for Working on the Sabbath

The LORD then gave these further instructions to Moses: ‘Tell the people of Israel to keep my Sabbath day, for the Sabbath is a sign of the covenant between me and you forever.  It helps you to remember that I am the LORD, who makes you holy.  Yes, keep the Sabbath day, for it is holy.  Anyone who desecrates it must die; anyone who works on that day will be cut off from the community.  Work six days only, but the seventh day must be a day of total rest.  I repeat: Because the LORD considers it a holy day, anyone who works on the Sabbath must be put to death.’ (Exodus 31:12-15 NLT)


----------



## seliph (Jun 3, 2016)

No way, too many words



Infinity said:


> So check this out.
> Here are some different examples:
> 
> -snip-



Similarly to this comment lmao.
Why not just link to the pages you copied and pasted from rather than make a wall of text no one is gonna read?


----------



## Stil (Jun 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> No way, too many words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have to read through it one way or another. Since you linked it for me there is no point for me to. lol


----------



## Saylor (Jun 3, 2016)

I've only read bits and pieces of it, but I'd like to read more of it sometime because although I'm not very religious myself I'm interested in learning about different religions, and also because I know in literature there are tons of allusions to the Bible and I'd like a better understanding of them.


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 3, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i read one chapter in the bible but i can't tell you what the name of it was.
> all i remember was the guy lost absolutely everything and it was all about him not ever saying god's name in vein or blaming him for losing his family, his home, his health, everything.
> 
> 
> i'm not religious but i was forced into church as a kid so i've been to church a bit in my lifetime i guess.



The book you're thinking of is the book of Job. One of my personal favorites, even if you aren't Christian it's still a good read.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> -quoted for post link, snipped-



I don't know where to begin. You quoted Old Testament law and act as if we base our faith upon it.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> So check this out.
> Here are some different examples:
> 
> Many Jews and Christians will try to ignore the moral problems of slavery by saying that these slaves were actually servants or indentured servants.  Many translations of the Bible use the word “servant”, “bondservant”, or “manservant” instead of “slave” to make the Bible seem less immoral than it really is.  While many slaves may have worked as household servants, that doesn’t mean that they were not slaves who were bought, sold, and treated worse than livestock.
> ...



All of the New Testament verses you copy and pasted afe taken out of context or the title does not match up with what they are actually saying. And of course, if you knew anything, you would know that Old Testament and Levitical Law was made null when Jesus died as the ultimate sacrifice. It's beautiful how you can read a website that doesn't know what it is talking about and put hate towards a religion but you cannot read primary text for yourself and use discernment in what it is really saying.


----------



## Stil (Jun 3, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> All of the New Testament verses you copy and pasted afe taken out of context or the title does not match up with what they are actually saying. And of course, if you knew anything, you would know that Old Testament and Levitical Law was made null when Jesus died as the ultimate sacrifice. It's beautiful how you can read a website that doesn't know what it is talking about and put hate towards a religion but you cannot read primary text for yourself and use discernment in what it is really saying.



Sorry but I would never want to follow a religion that was based on these morals. Even if it was changed in the New testament.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Infidels and Gays Should Die
> 
> So God let them go ahead and do whatever shameful things their hearts desired.  As a result, they did vile and degrading things with each other?s bodies.  Instead of believing what they knew was the truth about God, they deliberately chose to believe lies.  So they worshiped the things God made but not the Creator himself, who is to be praised forever.  Amen.  That is why God abandoned them to their shameful desires.  Even the women turned against the natural way to have sex and instead indulged in sex with each other.  And the men, instead of having normal sexual relationships with women, burned with lust for each other.  Men did shameful things with other men and, as a result, suffered within themselves the penalty they so richly deserved.  When they refused to acknowledge God, he abandoned them to their evil minds and let them do things that should never be done.  Their lives became full of every kind of wickedness, sin, greed, hate, envy, murder, fighting, deception, malicious behavior, and gossip.  They are backstabbers, haters of God, insolent, proud, and boastful.  They are forever inventing new ways of sinning and are disobedient to their parents.  They refuse to understand, break their promises, and are heartless and unforgiving.  They are fully aware of God?s death penalty for those who do these things, yet they go right ahead and do them anyway.  And, worse yet, they encourage others to do them, too. (Romans 1:24-32 NLT)



so, in the future, please use the only actual good bible and not that crappy "NLT" thing (NAB is ok, but this one's better): http://www.usccb.org/bible

second, i deleted every single passage that was old testament ...and was left with one. yea, one passage out of ur huge wall of text. theres a reason its called the "old" testament fyi. and before anyone says "if they dont agree with the old testament, then why is it there?" it's history. deleting history is stupid. the old testament existed and it always did so deleting it would be fake af.

and now for ur passage from romans...which happens to be from NLT. LOL


Spoiler: the actual passage



Therefore, God handed them over to impurity through the lusts of their hearts* for the mutual degradation of their bodies.v
25
They exchanged the truth of God for a lie and revered and worshiped the creature rather than the creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.w
26
Therefore, God handed them over to degrading passions. Their females exchanged natural relations for unnatural,
27
and the males likewise gave up natural relations with females and burned with lust for one another. Males did shameful things with males and thus received in their own persons the due penalty for their perversity.x
28
And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God handed them over to their undiscerning mind to do what is improper.
29
y They are filled with every form of wickedness, evil, greed, and malice; full of envy, murder, rivalry, treachery, and spite. They are gossips
30
and scandalmongers and they hate God. They are insolent, haughty, boastful, ingenious in their wickedness, and rebellious toward their parents.
31
They are senseless, faithless, heartless, ruthless.
32
Although they know the just decree of God that all who practice such things deserve death, they not only do them but give approval to those who practice them.z



ok so. this whole passage, is basically about gay sex. 

for the purpose of this when i say male/female i mean it as in sex and not gender identity.

so first off, male gay sex was not only unhygienic but on top of that, men cant get pregnant. it looked like it served no purpose to people of that time other than looking for pleasure (pleasure as in hedonism and self-indulgence which the catholic faith strongly opposes). the so called "punishment" they received was probably just an STD or bleeding or whatever it is ppl get. now if they got pregnant, im sure people wouldnt have cared at all--they would have not just thought it was solely for pleasure.

the church still opposes using sex for pleasure even for straight couples, so like the pleasure rule thing applies to everyone. the only thing is, straight people are able to pass it off as "reproduction" a lot easier than gay people. 

females are just in there because males are in there. theres no reason other than that. you can see that females in this passage are isolated from males, but subtly. they probably never noticed anything happening to females but then they were like...o if its bad for males then it has to be bad for girls too...and there u have it. its pretty dumb actually.

the punishment "from god" is actually just dying from illness, but they didnt know better. this can all be written off as people being unaware of science and the fact that STDs can hit anyone, even straight people. again, straight people were only exempt cuz they could just say they were trying to get pregnant.

basically its just saying dont do gay sex its the reason ur all dying + its just for pleasure it doesnt do anything else. not "OMG UR GAY U DESERVE TO DIE!!!" they just didnt understand the reason why ppl were getting ill and dying from it.

*tl;dr - gay sex itself (AND NOT GAY PEOPLE) is bad because its only for pleasure. that doesnt sound like a human rights violation to me, just the church saying seeking pleasure using sex is bad.*

P.S. reproduction is no longer """a requirement""" because of the catholic social teaching that states "humans have the right to choose their state in life" which includes not getting pregnant. so go be gay. its fine. nothing wrong with it.

AND THIS IS PROBABLY MY TENTH TIME SAYING IT BUT THE CHURCH OPPOSES ALL SEX FOR PLEASURE NOT JUST GAY SEX. U DONT HAVE TO AGREE. PERSONALLY I DONT CARE SINCE IM ASEXUAL. ITS JUST DEFINITELY NOT A HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATION.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i cant believe i went home on the last day of school and a friday night and typed that out instead of just ****posting through my phone while doing something else


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Sorry, I don't read fictional books.



It's not fictional buddy. Too much proof.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> So check this out.
> Here are some different examples:
> 
> Many Jews and Christians will try to ignore the moral problems of slavery by saying that these slaves were actually servants or indentured servants.  Many translations of the Bible use the word ?servant?, ?bondservant?, or ?manservant? instead of ?slave? to make the Bible seem less immoral than it really is.  While many slaves may have worked as household servants, that doesn?t mean that they were not slaves who were bought, sold, and treated worse than livestock.
> ...



Oh and next time you should try to use your information from the actual Bible.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Sorry but I would never want to follow a religion that was based on these morals. Even if it was changed in the New testament.



oh ok so .......slavery was legal and women's voting rights werent a thing but since that changed you cant agree with the current constitution because thats what it originally said right?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Sorry but I would never want to follow a religion that was based on these morals. Even if it was changed in the New testament.



All you want to find is the bad stuff and I will tell you that most of the stuff you listed in not even what the Bible says.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 3, 2016)

Infinity said:


> So check this out.
> Here are some different examples:
> 
> ~~~



tl;dr

I skimmed it though and it's kinda why I don't personally agree with the bible; it basically wants you to live as a religious slave (using that word loosely) or you'll be sent to hell or purgatory.  but does it really matter if the bible says gay sex is a sin?  you do realize that the bible was rewritten how many times so any homophobia any of the writers and people who carried it down generations has been mixed into it.  look at other religions that Christianity also stemmed from, some don't consider gay sex a sin.  the whole topic is really overthought imho; unless you're a monk or a priest you don't need to follow the bible word-for-word.


----------



## ams (Jun 3, 2016)

I really don't want to start an argument, but I do have a quick question for the Christians here since I don't get the chance to talk to Christians very often. What are your feelings on 1Corinthians 14:34 and 1Corinthians 1:3-6? In particular I'm interested in the female Christians' opinions but certainly I'd love to hear from anyone. 

As one of you guys mentioned Christians tend not to follow any of the laws or rules in the Old Testament since they believe that Jesus's death removed that obligation (although he said he came not to abolish the law but to fulfill it? maybe someone could clear up that statement if it's not meant to apply to Old Testament law?). So anyways I'm curious why there are so few Christians (women in particular) who follow these New Testament laws. Just looking for friendly clarification on what most Christians believe. Thanks!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2016)

Funny enough, if you look at how historians measure accuracy of first-hand text, it is by number of copies available relative to when it happened. According to this, the Bible is one of the most historically accurate books from the time.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 3, 2016)

I read the bible a little, but then it seemed pointless to me.  I'm not "religious" but I believe in God and the afterlife.  I keep my beliefs to myself, though.
There's a lot of different things I believe in, but I won't share everything.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2016)

There is actually good evidence from ancient manuscripts that 1 Corinthians 14:34 were not written by Paul, but added later by scholars who shouldn't have been meddling with the manuscripts. This is known as an interpolation.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> There is actually good evidence from ancient manuscripts that 1 Corinthians 14:34 were not written by Paul, but added later by scholars who shouldn't have been meddling with the manuscripts. This is known as an interpolation.



yea !! as i was reading the passage and i saw that in the footnote and was including it in my thing and looking up more info about it.


----------



## Murray (Jun 3, 2016)

Since this thread has proven to be capable of some intelligent discussion, I'm going to reopen it here. Please make sure you remember what's in the first post:



Whiteflamingo said:


> Please do not bash religions and keep it calm.



If any further rules are violated in future posts, expect an easy warning/infraction as well as this thread being closed for good. I also highly suggest that if you're about to reply to somebody else's post, stop for a moment to read over what you've written. Only post it if it engages in positive discussion. Otherwise, please stick to posting about your own experiences and do not resurface arguments from previous pages.

Thanks


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2016)

shiida said:


> yea !! as i was reading the passage and i saw that in the footnote and was including it in my thing and looking up more info about it.



It's pretty tricky because the Bible was in fact written by humans and it is humans reaction to God or things that happened. If an Old Testament has verses recounting the same event but with a few years apart it is obviously just human error. Translating from such old languages over time to different and different languages is obviously going to leave some error. Retaining original meaning is hard even from translating something from French to English.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2016)

This is a stupid question but for Greek Mythology, is there a bible or an equivalent piece of writing?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2016)

Shimmer said:


> This is a stupid question but for Greek Mythology, is there a bible or an equivalent piece of writing?



I mean... Not really. They have their gods and various pieces of writing. Greek Mythology was never really organized very well.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 3, 2016)

I've never read any for pure enjoyment/studying purposes. The only verses I've ever heard are the ones they preach on in church & the only reason I go to church is because my parents go. I don't agree with the teachings of the Bible & I'd much rather be elsewhere on Sundays.


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 4, 2016)

ams said:


> I really don't want to start an argument, but I do have a quick question for the Christians here since I don't get the chance to talk to Christians very often. What are your feelings on 1Corinthians 14:34 and 1Corinthians 1:3-6? In particular I'm interested in the female Christians' opinions but certainly I'd love to hear from anyone.
> 
> As one of you guys mentioned Christians tend not to follow any of the laws or rules in the Old Testament since they believe that Jesus's death removed that obligation (although he said he came not to abolish the law but to fulfill it? maybe someone could clear up that statement if it's not meant to apply to Old Testament law?). So anyways I'm curious why there are so few Christians (women in particular) who follow these New Testament laws. Just looking for friendly clarification on what most Christians believe. Thanks!



For the first verse, I personally believe it was an interpolation and actually never written by Paul himself: it may have been added by someone who was tampering with the manuscripts. this site attempts to translate the context and meaning if it actually was written by Paul, however: http://fuller.edu/about/women-in-ministry/women-in-ministry--1-corinthians-14-34–35/

as for the second verse (putting it here):

_3 Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, 4 who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves receive from God. 5 For just as we share abundantly in the sufferings of Christ, so also our comfort abounds through Christ. 6 If we are distressed, it is for your comfort and salvation; if we are comforted, it is for your comfort, which produces in you patient endurance of the same sufferings we suffer.
_

Okay, so breaking this down it basically says that we as Christians are meant to go through hardship. As a Christian, I'm often thought of as inferior, and a lot of people I know don't respect me at all. Christians get so much backlash, and that's here in a country like the US where we supposedly don't have religious persecution. Over in many third world countries, people are dying for our faith. But, the verse also reminds us that God will reward us in the end, and that God is always with us and that we can rely on him.


----------



## ams (Jun 5, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> For the first verse, I personally believe it was an interpolation and actually never written by Paul himself: it may have been added by someone who was tampering with the manuscripts. this site attempts to translate the context and meaning if it actually was written by Paul, however: http://fuller.edu/about/women-in-ministry/women-in-ministry--1-corinthians-14-34–35/
> 
> as for the second verse (putting it here):
> 
> ...



Shoot! That was a typo I meant 1Corinthians 11:3-6. But thanks so much to everyone who replied! I know there are movements to follow these verses in some churches and I was interested to hear your opinions on it.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 6, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> As a Christian, I'm often thought of as inferior, and a lot of people I know don't respect me at all. Christians get so much backlash, and that's here in a country like the US where we supposedly don't have religious persecution.


Christians are definitely NOT treated as inferior in the U.S, though.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 6, 2016)

Bjork said:


> Christians are definitely NOT treated as inferior in the U.S, though.



Yes they are. Trump said that the IRS audits him because of his deeply held Christian beliefs.


----------



## moonford (Jun 7, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Yes they are. Trump said that the IRS audits him because of his deeply held Christian beliefs.



You believe what Trump says, even I'm not from the US and I know hes full of it


----------



## kassie (Jun 7, 2016)

when i was younger i almost finished a kid version of the bible. it was huge and a lot of it didn't make sense but o well

lmao which reminds i used to attend a kid's bible study / program where you'd have to memorize verses from the bible for like fake money then use that fake money to buy cool things and like every wednesday i'd come in with like 15+ verses memorized, i was gettin dat $$$$


----------



## mob (Jun 7, 2016)

as a kid i was forced to go to church so yea ive read it but now im not religious or anything


----------



## Tensu (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm surprised this hasn't turned into an all out flame war already

- - - Post Merge - - -



kassie said:


> when i was younger i almost finished a kid version of the bible. it was huge and a lot of it didn't make sense but o well
> 
> lmao which reminds i used to attend a kid's bible study / program where you'd have to memorize verses from the bible for like fake money then use that fake money to buy cool things and like every wednesday i'd come in with like 15+ verses memorized, i was gettin dat $$$$



I used to be in something similar to that when I was a little kid.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 15, 2016)

im a christian but i dont read the bible at all. couldnt be bothered. maybe sometime in the future when i decided i wanna be more committed to my religion.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 15, 2016)

I read the Bible cover to cover when I was young but I'm agnostic. I've actually explored many different religions because that's something me and my grandmother used to do together. She was quite a free spirit and loved religion, all kinds, and would always invite me to study the different ones she was researching that month/year lol


----------



## Romaki (Jun 15, 2016)

Don't U.S. schools have religion periods? Here religion was a regular period, in elementary school we always read an excerpt and discussed it. After elementary school it became a period where we'd learn about other world religions and moral in general, how to respect different beliefs and how different yet identical they are for us, while also learning how to write an essay about theorizing bible excerpts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the end religion turned more into a writing essay/theories class based on the bible and other religious excerpts.


----------



## Discord (Jun 15, 2016)

Well i am mostly a scientologist (A religion where you believe in god although you do believe in events such at the Big Bang and Theory Of Evolution)/atheist person, but i have indeed read the Bible.

To be honest, some parts can be somewhat hypocritical in my opinion (Not trying to go on a tirade). Most notably in one part it says to not respect Crooks, Gays, Bisexuals, Thiefs, etc. but then later says to respect everyone in your life.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 15, 2016)

I went to a Christian boarding school, but I don't remember if I've read it all before, and I'm agnostic.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 15, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Well i am mostly a scientologist (A religion where you believe in god although you do believe in events such at the Big Bang and Theory Of Evolution)/atheist person, but i have indeed read the Bible.



Don't Scientologists believe that frozen human spirits were dropped in volcanoes by aliens or something like that? That would run contrary to the theory of evolution.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 15, 2016)

I used to read the kid's bibles all the time when I was a kid.

Now I never really read the bible or go to church or anything, but I do still believe in the Christian God.


----------



## vexnir (Jun 15, 2016)

Never read the whole Bible, but I did read fragments and as a kid, had an illustrated one for children that I'd read a lot. However, I am not religious for years now, so I am not interested to pursue it further, nor do I agree with it. But I do know quite a few parts of it.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2016)

I have not read the bible.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 15, 2016)

I was loosely raised as a Pagan by two Wiccan parents who didn't really force me into any ceremonies or beliefs, because they believed I shouldn't choose a belief system until I was old enough to understand it better. I stayed Wiccan for awhile before realizing that I felt better associating with Asatru, and then far more comfortable identifying as Rokkatru. I've identified as Rokkatru for most of what I consider the "religious" part of my life, but considering my gods' advice is basically "Do whatever the hell you want, but try not to kill anyone too dead," I wouldn't say I'm particularly pious.

So... No, I've never read the Christian Bible.


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Rise & shine. c;


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 1, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Don't Scientologists believe that frozen human spirits were dropped in volcanoes by aliens or something like that? That would run contrary to the theory of evolution.



I'd be interested to hear what Iggy has to say if they actually are involved with the Church of Scientology, or even with any branch off groups.

Have I read the bible?  Not all the way through.  I've read the Pentateuch but I gave up afterwards.  And the only reason I read those was because I would get bored with sermons at church.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

lol not me im Atheist, sorry


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 1, 2016)

I read it in yr 6 lol the stories are pretty interesting


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 1, 2016)

nope never have


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 1, 2016)

as god has said once, “no”.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope. I'm agnostic, so I don't plan to.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jul 1, 2016)

well, my parents were never super serious about religion (we don't even go to church anymore), so i've only read the kiddie version of it. i mean, nowadays, i don't even know if we could be considered christians, or if atheists would be a better title, since both my stepfather and i don't believe in god. i tried to read the actual (not kiddie) bible when i was very young, and i just found it boring. i think it's full of nonsense, but i respect people who are religious and believe in god


----------



## CatlandCat (Jul 1, 2016)

I've not read it but obviously I know a lot about because school makes sure you know a lot about it...
Anyway, I'm atheist and I wouldn't want to read it fully.


----------



## vel (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm Buddhist, so I never read it. Those people who put some passages of the Bible on their Instagram like people would search it up, yikes.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 1, 2016)

shigure said:


> as god has said once, “no”.



after zooming in on this post I've come to ask what this even means


----------



## Daydream (Jul 1, 2016)

Never have, never will.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 2, 2016)

No and I'm not interested.


----------



## misakixx (Jul 2, 2016)

*.*

i see the bible as the greatest fiction book ever. greatest cuz it got so many people actually believing it.
it literally says gays are a sin,, women should be opressed,, its okay to kill animals for food etc. i could never agree with some of the ridiculous verses in the bible. i have no problem with religious people but i do feel like they cherry pick the verses that are the most convenient to them. the bible also says its a sin to cut your hair and wear clothes made of multiple or mixed materials. so basically almost everyone would end up in hell. its also dumb that you can ask god for forgiveness when you decided to ef everything up and dont follow the bible and then thinking you can just ask forgiveness like 0,1 seconds before you die. they should have trials like in game of thrones with the faith of the seven then. i didnt even believe christians existed in my country (netherlands) untill once in elementary school a teacher said to put your hand up if youre christian or religious or something and half put their hand up. xD
some of its logic is very flawed like when someone gets something terrible done to them  like being shot and some christians like the westboro baptist church and some others go like: MWUAHAHAHAHAH GODS WRATH YOU SINNER. while meanwhile they claim god gave everybody free will so if someone decided to shoot the other then that wouldnt be gods will. if god would be able to manipulate that free will it wouldnt be truly free will.
it also doesnt make any sense if the devil would punish sinners like if god rejected sinners from entry to heaven then he would most likely welcome them with  open arms instead of doing gods work by punishing them cuz he finally getting some homies to hang out with. unless he would do it out of anger that they didnt follow gods words and decided he should punish them cuz he wanted to get in heaven and he lost his chance by doing something stupid so he teaching them a lesson. but if that was the case he wouldnt even evil to begin with. seriously after thinking about this last part what i said about the devil this makes my brain even more confused how the bible can be just so contradicting.


----------

